# Is this safe?



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey is a pickey eater. He loves a teaspoon of packaged chicken stock on his kibbles. (I feed a 4 star kibble) Is the onion in the broth unsafe for him?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would think this is fine. The onion is so diluted in broth. I think it's trouble if they actually eat raw onions.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, a teaspoon is a very small quantity!


----------

